# How's my yeast starter looking?



## welly2 (16/8/15)

Made my first yeast starter yesterday. Used white labs British Ale and had a slight hiccup when I put the yeast in the flask (lost a small amount of it.. don't ask). I was worried i wouldn't get a decent amount of yeast but it's looking pretty good from where I'm sat.


----------



## JDW81 (16/8/15)

Looks like a healthy starter to me. Even if you lost a little bit of yeast it will still make beer.

JD


----------



## adryargument (16/8/15)

Looks fine, just don't pitch it into boiling wort....
Did that with my first starter - may have been the few pints i had beforehand.


----------



## antiphile (16/8/15)

For a 2 litre erhlenmeyer, that's a very large amount of flocculated yeast if it's only been one step. Fantastic effort and kudos!


----------



## warra48 (16/8/15)

Nice work, looks great !


----------



## welly2 (16/8/15)

Excellent, cheers guys! I shall be pitching that when this ESB chills down.


----------



## Alex.Tas (17/8/15)

seeing as though it has flocculated so well, you can probably decant the spent starter wort off the top. some people do some don't.


----------



## welly2 (17/8/15)

Pitched that yeast starter finally. I'd stuck it in the fridge last night and took it out this evening to come up to temperature. Managed to get rid of most of the wort, just enough to get the yeast moving and so we shall see if there's any activity tomorrow morning. Here's hoping! The wort I made (an ESB at 1.058) tastes superb, is super clear and there's no crap in it. Basically the polar opposite to almost all the other beers I've made lately  I've got high hopes for this one! I think it'll be delicious.


----------



## welly2 (18/8/15)

Well, that worked a treat. I think the yeast was possibly a touch cold when I pitched it as I'd taken it out of the fridge a few hours earlier. Probably didn't quite warm up enough as it felt a touch cold but that didn't seem to concern the yeast too much as they'd had a good old feed overnight and I woke up to a nice thick krausen this morning. Onya, boys! Yeast starters from now on for me.


----------

